# Vera, Java and Snaps thread. Snappy kidded!!!



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Vera is 131 days today! :leap: I think it is about time to start her waiting thread. :greengrin: I am so excited! I have foaled out horses but this will be my first kidding. I can't wait. She is bred to my polled buck and I am REALLY hoping for some polled doelings. She has no bucky smell to her poll so maybe I will get lucky. ;-) :kidred: :kidred:

She will be 140 days on March 3 and 150 on March 14.

Here is her udder development at 130 days bred. I did a rough clip job to make it easier to keep an eye on how she is progressing. Her ligaments are soft and low but I can still find them without trouble. Her rear around the tail head has that Jello feel to it as well. Not too long now. 



















Here is the rest of her. :wink:










She is a good girl on the milkstand. Lol, she learned very quickly that she gets grain and cookies if she hops up to have her udder area handled. She has always squatted down to let me handle her udder so hopefully she will be a quick learner when I actually start milking her.



















A couple pre-hairball pics. :wink:



















Thanks for looking!
Tracy

edited to update the thread title.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

She is gorgeous, I really like her color alot. I wish you good luck and hope she has you some :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

Thanks Joanie! She has more filling to do in the udder department and her tail head is still jello with low ligs. Pooch is getting puffier too. :thumb:

I need to post my other two bred does also but that has to wait until after work. :wink:

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

I agree she is beautiful....  and coming along nicely ...can't wait to see those kids... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

Thanks Pam. 

Ok, now to add the other two girls into the mix. :greengrin:

Next up is Java, who is at day 126 today. Java's ligs are still firm and her tail head is only slightly squishy. The clipped udder pic is from 122 days. The others are from 112 days.

I am thinking probably one in there. Java is no where near as wide as either Snap or Vera. She is pretty deep tho so maybe she is hiding two? :scratch: Come on polled and moonspotted doeling if there is just one!










I had not clipped her udder yet but she was less wiggly so the pic is a bit better. 










Some full body pics of the rest of Java.



















A pre-fuzz ball pic. 


















Tracy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

What a pretty pretty group of does!!! Love the spots onJava.... You'll get some beautiful babies!!! Cant wait to see!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

Aww she is gorgeous to where do you live lol. Cant wait to see babies.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera's kidding thread - day 131 today!*

My last doe due is Snappy.  She is HUGE and due mid March. 140 days is March 20, 150 is March 130 days. Ligs are still tight and I am quite happy with how her udder is coming along. :thumb:

Udder pics at 114 days. Her udder is attached over to where my fingers are in the picture.



















Pic at 104 days bred.









She is HUGE. I can feel at least two kids in there. There is one kicking up over her rumen and I can feel another at the same time on the right near her udder. Lol, they go nuts when put both hands on either side of her belly and talk into her side. ;-) She is deep now too. Lol, any guesses?










Snappy's full body pics.

This one is a bit awkward but shows her belly depth.



























Her pre-fuzz ball pics.










Kid pic.









Snappy has the same sire as Runaround's buck, Puff Daddy, and I would be thrilled if her kids are as cute as his kids so far. 

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snappy's kidding thread. All due in Marc*

Thanks Milk N Honey and WalnutGrove (Joanie). I love my girls. 

Joanie, Lol, I am in south eastern MI just north of Ann Arbor. :wink: I am soooo hoping for lots of moonspots from Java.

Tracy


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snappy's kidding thread. All due in Marc*

Such pretty girls!!!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*New pics of Vera, Snappy, and Java.*

Thanks Tina. :greengrin:

Here are a couple more recent pics of the girls.

Vera's ligs are still mushy and low feeling and I can almost touch my fingers under her tail head. It is very easy to palpate the processes on her spine now too. Her udder is a little fuller but is not yet tight by any means. She had some slight yellowish discharge yesterday and this morning she had a thick whiteish mucus that I think is her mucus plug.

A pic at 136 days pregnant.


















Her pooch at 136 days with the yellowish discharge.









Java is at 129 days today. She has very slight discharge, ligs are still tight, muscles are still pretty firm, and her udder has a lot of filling to do.  Does anyone think she could have twins in there? She was squirmy and did not want to hold still for pics yesterday so I only got the one decent pic. ;-)

Pic at 128 days bred.









Last up is Snappy.  I am very pleased with how her udder is coming along and so far it looks like she will have the best udder of my group of girls. It is high, has a nice wide area of attachment at this stage of development, and already the size of Vera's udder. Ligs are tight, booty muscles are firm, she has had a white thick discharge with no odor and lost her mucus plug last week.

Pics at 120 days bred.


















Thanks for looking!
Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Ooooo! Vera has a white discharge now that looks pretty much exactly like elmer's glue. It is thick enough to string down from her vulva. I don't think it is the mucus plug, she lost an obvious goober about two days ago that was quite thick. Is this a pre-labor sign? Is she getting close, as in maybe later today or tonight?

I am waiting for my pics to load from the camera so I can attach a pic and will edit this post as soon as they upload.

She did not have this when I fed this am. It started after I let the girls out of their pens to run around inside the barn (ugh, freezing rain!) after I put her up on the milkstand to take udder pics. No amber colored goo yet, just the white glue looking stuff.

Ligaments are so low that I can barely make them out after careful palpating of the area. Vulva is reddish and puffy. Udder is not strutted or shiney yet but is noticeably fuller. Sides may be a touch more dropped but not extreme. I do not see any other obvious labor signs yet, although she is licking her lips a little more then normal. Could be the animal cookies though. :wink: :scratch:

I came back up to the house for now and am listening to her on my baby moniter. Nothing odd sounding yet. I can hear quiet munching. 

These will be my first goat kids ever. So excited!!! :stars: :leap:

Thanks so much in advance!!! I love all the great advice on this forum. :greengrin:

Tracy


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Lovely girls!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Here are the pics. So excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge*

I love your goats...very nice indeed...can't wait to see the kiddo's.... which will be soon.. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Thanks Pam. I can't wait!!!  :leap:

Lol, just quiet munching from the goats and annoyed horse sounds on the moniter at the moment. They want out but there is still freezing rain coming down right now. :sigh:

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Vera is not making a move toward kidding yet. The white discharge is gone for now and she is happily munching away at her hay. I went out to sit with her for a while and just got back in. No sign of contrations yet. She has a tiny bit of amber colored stuff on the vulva area but not the amber goo I have seen in pics or any streaming at all. Vulva is even puffier though. She is her normal attention sponge self, no behavior changes. So for now I am keeping an eye and ear on her. :chin: Lol, I think she just wants the extra attention. :greengrin:

Tracy


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

They can lose their plug (the white stuff) weeks before kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

The wait....is so frustrating I know..... we watch and we wait.. :hug: :hair: :wink:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Thanks Firelight. :greengrin: I was not sure if it was the plug or not. She had lost a thick snotty opaque goober that I thought was the plug a couple days ago. This glue looking discharge made me wonder if it was the white pre-kidding goo that I had seen on some kidding pictorials. 

Out of curiousity, are you the same Firelight that posts on the horsegroomingsupplies forum?

Tracy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Your girls are very pretty.

She'll wait until it is at least dark. Do you have a baby monitor? If you keep one of those on it will keep you pretty much awake all the time until she kids.

Jan


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Hi Jan,

Thanks. :greengrin: I do have a baby moniter and have been listening all day.  It is a great help. Fortunately, I tend to pop awake from weird sounds over the moniter even if I fall asleep with it on at night. :thumb:

Tracy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Exactly. Mine picks up dogs barking all night, seems like for miles around. It is nearly impossible to sleep with it on.

Jan


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge*

They can loose a huge piece of their plug, and then leak little bits of what is left for awhile. The pre-kidding goop is not white, but amber in color. For me, if their ligs are totally gone, they will go within 48 hours maximum without a doubt. That is my greatest indicator, because they don't always show the other signs in a predictable fashion.

Yup, I post on HGS from time to time. I used to post a lot, but got sick and tired of the the holier-than-thou hypocrites who tend to lurk there and have tons of opinions about what should and shouldn't be bred who don't know what they are talking about. There is one in particular that has been around FOREVER, professes to be a color expert, and is generally very polite. But she sits there and tells people why they shouldn't breed their horses conformation-wise and performance-wise EVEN if they are only having a one time foal for themselves. Then she turns around and breeds her backyard mare who has never done anything notable and has so-so bloodlines. Everyone says, "Oh, her conformation is great for breeding"...and then go and fault someone else's much nicer mare for the same issues this lady's mare has just because she is a popular poster and they are swayed by who they think is important on the forum. I mean, her mare has a short, thick neck and is post-legged with a weak topline...just...agh! It really makes me irritated to go there anymore!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

Thanks Firelight. :greengrin: The goober looking part of the plug must have been the section that was more exposed at the external part of the cervix and the more liquidy stuff was behind. Don't mind me, I am weird and like to try and explain things. 

Oh yes, when I see the thick streaming amber goo coming then I will know for sure it is a go. :greengrin:

I thought might have been you on HGS because you had posted a while back that you had goats too and that caught my attention. :greengrin: Especially when they were ND. :wave: I mostly just read the comments a couple times a week and very rarely post anything. Yeah, I have noticed that people there tend to jump all over anyone new also. 

Tracy


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge *

I'm with you, Dunfactor. My girls have been leaking various shades and textures of goo for several weeks now. I've had thick white, clear stringy, dripping light-clear yellow, and tonight long orange-yellow. I've had one go white to clear to yellow to white again. :hair: Meanwhile two of them have exploding udders and one may be walking on her teats before she kids. Her udder feels like a cinder block but alas, no labor!
I also have the baby video/sound monitor and hear dogs barking, chickens squawking and rooster crowing, goats belching, pawing, moaning, and scratching. I've had bags for weeks.
I kicked them all out of birthing stalls and figure I'll just collect kids from the field like easter eggs after one comes in for breakfast much thinner. :laugh: Happy kidding!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Day 144 for Vera. Progress!*

Miss Vera made some noticeable progress today. :gift:

Her udder filled in dramatically since this morning. I had noticed she was a bit fuller this AM and by the time she came in tonight it was much fuller. The left side is currently fuller then the right. Hope that evens out. I also cannot find her ligs at the moment despite palpating carefully. No other obvious signs of labor yet but I will be checking on her through the night and will of course have the baby monitor running.

Here are the new pics.




























Sunken ligs. :thumb:










Please send safe kidding and polled doeling thoughts. ray:

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera has white discharge*

Perfect7,

Awww, I hope you get lots of happy healthy kids soon. :greengrin: Lol on all the different colors of goop. Only animal people could get excited about their girls multicolored goo and I am right there with you. :ROFL:

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera progress! Day 144*

Good luck hope she has them soon for you, easy kidding and healthy kiddos.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera progress! Day 144*

WalnutGrove,

Thanks for the good wishes. :greengrin:

Vera's udder evened out by today which I was glad to see. Here is her udder at 145 days bred. She wants more medial.  From what I can tell, capacity is decent for a FF though.



















Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Vera kidded! Day 145*

Vera kidded last night!!! With :kidred: :kidred: too! :stars: Thanks for the doeling vibes!

Vera had been showing signs that she was starting labor during the day, laying down a lot, stretching, doing some pawing, yawning, hunching her back a little bit but no obvious strong contractions so I was keeping a close eye on her. When I went down for the evening feeding she was laying down but got right up to hoover her dinner. At that point I decided to give her a dose of calcium drench just in case she could use a bit of extra calcium to get things going. I am not kidding, I gave her the calcium then sat down to watch her and in less then a minute, she laid down and started pushing! :shocked:

The first baby was presenting with two feet but with the nose right on top of the feet so I went ahead and gently straightened out the legs. I also helped to ease her skin back over the babies head and after that, baby was out. :greengrin: I started to dry off baby and then the second one came flying out within two pushes. Woo hoo go Vera! :wahoo:

First kid is a solid black doeling with a couple of white hairs on her head and a half dollar size brown spot on her right side... Hmmm, it almost looks like a moonspot but I don't see any obvious moonspots on either parent. If it is, then someone either has one under their white or just a couple hairs worth. Hmmm.... :scratch:

The second kid is a broken chamoisee doeling that looks a lot like Vera but with the white on the opposite side of her body. She was extremely vigirous and was up on her feet quickly.

You can see pics at their photobucket album and I am going to post pics in the new arrivals area too. http://s884.photobucket.com/albums/ac47 ... y%20Goats/

So excited! They are sooo tiny and cute! Woo Hoo :kidred: :kidred:

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera Kidded Last Night!!!*

Oh they are beautiful ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera Kidded Last Night!!!*

Toth Boer Goats,

Thanks! I am thrilled with my first baby goaties!   

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java, and Snap's thread. Vera Kidded Last Night!!!*

One down, two to go. :greengrin:

Java is at day 140 today but I am thinking she will probably decide to wait until she is closer to the 150 mark. Her udder has not changed much over the past week or so, ligs are still tight with the right very, very slightly looser then the left, and her vulva has not gotten puffier. I went ahead and gave her her birthing clip job (mad goatie, LOL) so she will be all set to go. I measured her around her belly and she is 40 inches around now. I still am not sure if I am guessing twins or a single. :chin:

Here are her 140 day udder pics. Oops, need to shave a bit more off the udder floor. Did I mention mad goatie? I did not want to stress her too much by getting overly detailed with her clip job. 




























Next up is Snappy who is at day 132 today. I am really excited to see her udder when she freshens and would LOVE to get a keeper doeling out of her. ray: So far her udder is looking glued in there and I love how wide her attachments are.  Lol, Snappy is up to 144 inches around now.




























Next are a couple Vera pics at 3 days fresh, just because. The babies are preferring to nurse from her right side so the left is fuller in this pic. I have been milking the fuller side to try to keep things more evened out and am encouraging the kids to nurse from that side also. Would love more medial to pull those teats toward the center.



















Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Vera, Java, + Snap's thread. Update on Java and Snap. :-*

Beautiful girls! Good luck with them! :clap:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Java's Udder is Strutted!*

Miss Java is getting pretty darn close to kidding. Her udder started to fill yesterday and by tonight it is full and strutted. Ligs softened up in the same time period and are barely there. I "think" I might have seen a teeny tiny string of amber goo... She is acting a bit uncomfy tonight and I think I have seen a couple minor tail arching contractions. I will be going back out to check on her in a bit. Fingers crossed for healthy kids and momma!!! Moonspots and polled would not hurt either. ;-)





































Come on doelings! :kidred: :kidred: :wink:

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Vera, Java and Snaps thread. Java kidded!!!*

Java kidded this AM!!! Pics are in the birth announcments forum. She really surprised me too! :shocked: I thought for sure she had a single or as a long shot twins. She kidded with :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

Tracy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Snappy kidded with quads! Three bucklings and my keeper doeling. i am LOVING her FF udder. Pics and info on the kidding announcements page. 

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on all.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

